# Wedding Photos - Huntington Beach, California



## Restomage (Mar 2, 2013)

Just posted up a new blog, these guys had an awesome candy table. Feel free to check the photos out on my site:

Fort Collins Destination Wedding Photographer: Huntington Beach ? Colorado Wedding Photographer | Colorado Engagement Photographer | Fort Collins Wedding Photography | Orange County Wedding Photography | Sean Lara Photography

Here's one of the photo collections, the rest are on the link above:


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Mar 2, 2013)

I really like the warped/whatever black n white one, has a coo abstract feel to it for a wedding photo.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

The b/w under the tree is great.

I find it hard to take the shots with those hats even remotely seriously, which has nothing to do with the pictures... but sheesh.


----------



## jbkm1994 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks...I really enjoyed these.


----------



## Restomage (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you gents!


----------



## kim_kennedy (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow!! just lovely wedding pics.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2014)

manaheim said:


> The b/w under the tree is great.




agreed, look like infared.


----------



## yioties (Feb 14, 2014)

I think the set is great. The fisheye shot is amazing!


----------



## WeddingPhotoTX (Mar 26, 2014)

Wonderful pics! Inspiring work!


----------

